# Caber dosage for Tren Gyno?



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Just noticed my nipples are swollen and a little liquid came out when I squeezed my nipples. They're not painful, just puffy/pointy and a little liquid comes out of them. This is the first time i've ever experienced Gyno, but I ran out of Arimidex and haven't been on it for a few days which is probably why.

Anyway, I'm going to take 40mg Nolva, 2.5mg Letro, 1mg Adex ED until the gyno subsides. What dosage of caber should I take with this?

Currently on:

600mg Test C

600mg Tren E

Cheers


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

0.5mg twice a week Monday friday


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

1manarmy said:


> 0.5mg twice a week Monday friday


Cheers buddy!


----------



## BurgerKing (Mar 9, 2013)

Someone on here told me prolactin is directly related to estrogen so you should be fine with just the AI


----------



## N123 (Apr 19, 2015)

Did this happen before you were on cycle?

Often people do not check before going on tren/deca and worry when they finally check and find small amounts of liquid.

There is actually no such thing as prolactin gyno. It does not cause growth of breast tissue, only lactation.

To my knowledge, this cannot happen without elevated estro/prog.

Prog receptors are also highly correlated with levels of estro. Using an AI to lower estro will result in prog receptor down regulation, aiding to prevent gyno.

With regards to caber the usual suggestion is 0.5mg e3d or twice a week.

Got mine coming this week, supposed to have some very positive "sides" :thumb:


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

prolactin is realted to estrogen so in the long run you want to control E howver now you need to tackle the p problem with caber etc, 0.5mg eeod works for me


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Control you e2 and you will control your prolactin. Most likely you e2 is all over the place. Start with caber and AI and once you bring your e2 in range drop the caber.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Common misconception.

Prolactin causes galactorrhea, not gynecomastia.

Galactorrhea usually occurs in existing gyno.

If you can squeeze it out, prolactin is indicated.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

N123 said:


> Did this happen before you were on cycle?
> 
> Often people do not check before going on tren/deca and worry when they finally check and find small amounts of liquid.
> 
> ...


What's the positive sides of caber ?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

The positive of caber is sex drive etc, and op you are aware that nolva lowers the effectiveness of arimidex right? Best off getting a decent AI like aromasin


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Common misconception.
> 
> Prolactin causes galactorrhea, not gynecomastia.
> 
> ...


What would you recommend I use to combat the leaky/pointy/inflamed nipples for now?

Should I drop the nolva and letro and just take Adex with caber?

Cheers


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Venom said:


> What would you recommend I use to combat the leaky/pointy/inflamed nipples for now?
> 
> Should I drop the nolva and letro and just take Adex with caber?
> 
> Cheers


My experience:

Personally I would use both a SERM and an AI. On 600mg Testosterone a SERM alone would 100% not be enough for me to prevent gyno.

Ideally nolva & aromasin

Secondarily, nolva & arimidex

If you feel prolactin is elevated (leaky nips etc), any dopamine agonist, or even mucuna pruriens OTC.

But ideally, you get a blood test for prolactin before taking action. I have done this and was surprised to find it low in range.

But if you want the kitchen sink approach: 0.5mg caber E3D, 1mg arimidex ED, 20mg nolvadex ED


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

SK50 said:


> My experience:
> 
> Personally I would use both a SERM and an AI. On 600mg Testosterone a SERM alone would 100% not be enough for me to prevent gyno.
> 
> ...


Alright, I'll go with the kitchen sink approach for now. No Letro?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Venom said:


> Alright, I'll go with the kitchen sink approach for now. No Letro?


You can swap the arimidex & nolva with letrozole 2.5mg ed if you want. You may or may not get E2 low enough on 600mg test. I have seen results where people are still high normal E2 on 2.5mg letro ED.

Personally I'd stack the serm with either adex or letro. Start with arimidex and move to letro if no go. Be patient. Give it a week to judge.

But, you don't need 2 AIs at the same time. There is no proven synergy.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

SK50 said:


> You can swap the arimidex & nolva with letrozole 2.5mg ed if you want. You may or may not get E2 low enough on 600mg test. I have seen results where people are still high normal E2 on 2.5mg letro ED.
> 
> Personally I'd stack the serm with either adex or letro. Start with arimidex and move to letro if no go. Be patient. Give it a week to judge.
> 
> But, you don't need 2 AIs at the same time. There is no proven synergy.


I'm actually contemplating dropping the test to 400mg and tren to 400mg since I'm cutting anyway. Also, it'd probably help with the nipple issues.

I just want to fix this issue as fast as possible, then just switch back to Arimidex only. I was forgetting to take Arimidex which probably caused this to happen.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Venom said:


> I'm actually contemplating dropping the test to 400mg and tren to 400mg since I'm cutting anyway. Also, it'd probably help with the nipple issues.
> 
> I just want to fix this issue as fast as possible, then just switch back to Arimidex only. I was forgetting to take Arimidex which probably caused this to happen.


Sounds like a plan. Keep the nolva in until the nipple issues subside IMO. Yes it reduces adex effectiveness slightly, but not enough to worry about.

It is often said that allowing E2 to rise is the cause of elevated prolactin. Difficult to know for sure but most people get away with AI only on 19-nors.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Keep the nolva in until the nipple issues subside IMO. Yes it reduces adex effectiveness slightly, but not enough to worry about.
> 
> It is often said that allowing E2 to rise is the cause of elevated prolactin. Difficult to know for sure but most people get away with AI only on 19-nors.


Yeah I was completely fine until I ran out of Adex, then all this began. Definitely stocking up on it from now on haha.

I won't have the adex until tomorrow, should I use letro for now instead?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Venom said:


> Yeah I was completely fine until I ran out of Adex, then all this began. Definitely stocking up on it from now on haha.
> 
> I won't have the adex until tomorrow, should I use letro for now instead?


1 day will not make much difference, but I'd probably eat it.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

"Control for estrogen with AI and your prolactin won't raise" bla bla bla

It can and it will with SOME people, like me

0.5mg twice a week for prevention

But if it's kicked off and haven't been taking caber then your gona need more


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

jayDP said:


> "Control for estrogen with AI and your prolactin won't raise" bla bla bla
> 
> It can and it will with SOME people, like me
> 
> ...


How much more?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Venom said:


> How much more?


Depends, When mine kicked off took 0.5 everyday for 7 days then backed off back to 0.5 twice a week

Plus I was running Letro half tab ever 3rd day, I uped this to 1 whole tab every day for 2 weeks

I also dropped everything that raises prolactin, tren, stims, dmaa

3 weeks later chest is back to normal, zero lump, zero puffiness, zero lactation


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Depends, When mine kicked off took 0.5 everyday for 7 days then backed off back to 0.5 twice a week
> 
> Plus I was running Letro half tab ever 3rd day, I uped this to 1 whole tab every day for 2 weeks
> 
> ...


Seems a bit overkill but I'll give it a try. I can't really afford to drop the tren since I'm in a severe calorie deficit so I don't want any muscle loss. Reckon I could use your protocol whilst keeping the 400mg tren in?

Cheers


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Venom said:


> Seems a bit overkill but I'll give it a try. I can't really afford to drop the tren since I'm in a severe calorie deficit so I don't want any muscle loss. Reckon I could use your protocol whilst keeping the 400mg tren in?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah maybe overkill but worked for me, gyno, puffiness an horrible nipples is the last thing I want

If you can't drop the tren then just try it it will prob still work

I was running

Test100mg

Tren550mg

Mtren 1mg ED

T5 extream (includes dmaa)

Letro every 3rd day

Zero caber

Then it kicked off, the caber take a few days to work, probably coz it doesn't directly lower prolactin but lowers dopamine which then in turn lowers prolactin so bear that in mind


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Yeah maybe overkill but worked for me, gyno, puffiness an horrible nipples is the last thing I want
> 
> If you can't drop the tren then just try it it will prob still work
> 
> ...


How was your sex drive whilst on all that mate?

So just letro and caber? No need for anything else?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Venom said:


> How was your sex drive whilst on all that mate?
> 
> So just letro and caber? No need for anything else?


Well you normally have low to zero sex drive with high dopamine anyway, but now it's zero, my nipples kicked off 3 weeks ago btw

Sex drive is totally gone now but who cares, it's temporary

Some say nolvadex makes prolactin worse so i didn't risk it


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Well you normally have low to zero sex drive with high dopamine anyway, but now it's zero, my nipples kicked off 3 weeks ago btw
> 
> Sex drive is totally gone now but who cares, it's temporary
> 
> Some say nolvadex makes prolactin worse so i didn't risk it


Well I just started seeing this girl and it's not going to be fun without a sex drive... Haha

Any idea when the sex drive will be back? I thought caber was meant to increase your sex drive?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Venom said:


> Well I just started seeing this girl and it's not going to be fun without a sex drive... Haha
> 
> Any idea when the sex drive will be back? Not looking forward to it


Prob 1 month after you stop the Letro, you could try cialis (not sure how you spelt it)

Caber does increase your sex drive but the Letro at 1 tab aday takes it bk down


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Prob 1 month after you stop the Letro, you could try cialis (not sure how you spelt it)
> 
> Caber does increase your sex drive but the Letro at 1 tab aday takes it bk down


Alright sounds good. Reckon I could just take a tab of Adex and Caber per day instead?

Not a big fan of letro, been on it for 4 days now.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Venom said:


> Alright sounds good. Reckon I could just take a tab of Adex and Caber per day instead?
> 
> Not a big fan of letro, been on it for 4 days now.


You could try, although adex never seemed to work for me in the past, good luck


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

jayDP said:


> You could try, although adex never seemed to work for me in the past, good luck


Ah. I'll take a tab of letro (2.5mg), tab of adex(1mg) and a tab of caber (.50mg) until the gyno's gone. I want to get rid of this fast.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

jayDP said:


> You could try, although adex never seemed to work for me in the past, good luck


Oh yeah, forgot to ask: What're you taking now that the gyno has gone to prevent it from coming back?

Cheers


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Venom said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to ask: What're you taking now that the gyno has gone to prevent it from coming back?
> 
> Cheers


I ended up dropping the tren and upped my test, am on a diet ya see an almost finished so just on 300mg test cyp, half letro everday, that's it for now no need for caber anymore as its cleared up, gona do other week on the letro just to make sure it's all gone then do a reverse diet an just run 500mg test, 10mg nolva


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

jayDP said:


> I ended up dropping the tren and upped my test, am on a diet ya see an almost finished so just on 300mg test cyp, half letro everday, that's it for now no need for caber anymore as its cleared up, gona do other week on the letro just to make sure it's all gone then do a reverse diet an just run 500mg test, 10mg nolva


You noticed more bloating and water retention when you dropped the tren and upped the test?


----------

